# Sheephead



## beachcomber (Mar 20, 2016)

How do you rig to fish for sheephead at Ft Pickens.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Drop shot or fish finder rigs both work great. Use as small a swivel as you dare. I use 20lb flouro for a leader with braid as a main. Better hook sets with braid. Use a small but strong hook. I use a #1 offset j hook. Circle hooks work too. Shrimp work best but always take some fiddlers to Pickens. Somtimes the pinfish ate bad. Whatever side the current is running at Pickens fish the opposite side. Also throw at the outside corner of the old pier next to the pier. Lots of fish caught there this year. Good luck


----------



## gileprice (Jul 25, 2016)

The bomb for Sheephead is fresh shucked oysters. Just pick them up or knock them off the pilings, open and use for bait. Clams or mussels are a close 2nd. You will need gloves and an oyster knife. Check out www. WrapFishingSystem for videos or youtube. I use a short shank 1/0 strong hook, 14 lbs flouro with a slip lead (size to match water current) and a short leader (under a foot) keep you finger on the line at all times, any indications of a bit, raise you pole, if you fill any resistance set the hook hard! Good luck


----------

